# Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

We currently sell 4 different diagnostic Interfaces for VAG-COM software; all of these include the full license for VAG-COM. We do not sell Interfaces without the Software License. See this page for a comparison chart:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/interfaces.html#Chart
*Serial-vs-USB:*
USB is good at sending large packets of data very quickly. Serial is good at sending small packets of data with very precise protocol timing, which is what takes place between the PC and the vehicle. The communication in the vehicle is much closer in nature to Serial than it is to USB so the protocol timing of Serial is ever-so-slightly better than USB. USB Interfaces require a faster PC than the Serial Interfaces (1 GHz and Win XP is recommended for USB whereas the Serial Interfaces work fine with a 100 MHz Win 95 machine). Serial Interfaces can be extended up to 50-ft with standard straight-through Serial cable, whereas the USB Interfaces require a special active extension cable (which we sell) and have a limit of 34-ft total extension. Our USB Interfaces require you to install a driver whereas our Serial Interfaces do not. Finally, our Serial Interfaces are a little less expensive than our USB Interfaces. If you have both a Serial and USB port on your laptop, we recommend you get a Serial Interface. 
If your PC has ONLY a Serial port or ONLY a USB port, then your choice has been made for you. Remember that Serial<->USB USB<->RS-232 converters are often unable to handle the baud rate and timing requirements that are demanded by many control modules using the VAG protocol. We have had very poor results with most available USB<->RS-232 converters, therefore USB<->RS232 converters are "Not Supported." Please do not ask us for technical assistance if you are using one of these converters. 
*HEX-vs-KEY:*
Our HEX-COM+CAN and HEX-USB+CAN Interfaces are “Intelligent” while our KEY-COM and KEY-USB are not.
The HEX Interfaces automatically determine the correct baud rate for each controller, and they handle the complex protocol timing internally, rather than having the PC do that work. This results in much faster connection speed, faster sampling (especially with the “Turbo” function on the newest KWP-2000 ECU’s, over 30 samples/sec in some cases!), and better compatibility with difficult controllers such as the 1991-1994 1Z Audi TDIs and the 1993-1994 Audi 2.6L with Hella ECU. 
The KEY-COM and KEY-USB have significantly slower connection speeds (the KEY-COM takes about 37 seconds to connect to the Automatic Transmission in our ’01 Eurovan whereas the HEX-COM+CAN takes about 7 seconds), as well as slower sample rates while datalogging, and they lack compatibility with the “difficult” controllers.
The HEX-COM+CAN and HEX-USB+CAN offer heavier construction with higher quality cable for professional use, compared to the KEY-COM and KEY-USB. The HEX-COM+CAN and HEX-USB+CAN also support the latest vehicles that use CAN-Bus diagnostics.
All of our Interfaces as of January 26, 2004 have built-in software Activation, so you can use all of VAG-COM’s features right away, and can have fully-registered VAG-COM on as many different PC’s as you’d like. 








*HEX-COM+CAN = THE BEST*
Edit: Revised wording to include our new KEY-COM and KEY-USB Interfaces and added blurb about construction difference and updated info about the CAN Interfaces.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:50 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

Where's flanders? I have HEX-COM WOOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (TurboZen)*

The HEX-COM is the Absolu-diddly-dootily best!


----------



## shawny0123 (Jul 23, 2002)

sorry if this is a stupid question but I am trying to figure out all this new software comming out like the GIAC Mobile Tuner that say you can use a Vag-Com cable in order to run those. Would the Hex-Com work or does it need to be the Uni-Com in order to access those features?


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (shawny0123)*

here's a link related to that question...
My findings on using a HEX-COM USB cable with software for the 1.8T wanting COM ports


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (sjoback)*

Andy,
Since I've had issues in the past with my laptop dying, and having to get new release codes without deactivating the old ones (hard drive crash).
Can I get any trade-in value if I de-activate my ISO-COM and send the cable back to you folks for a HeX-COM??
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_Andy,
Since I've had issues in the past with my laptop dying, and having to get new release codes without deactivating the old ones (hard drive crash).
Can I get any trade-in value if I de-activate my ISO-COM and send the cable back to you folks for a HeX-COM??
TIA

Yes, see this page:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-com-upgrade.html


----------



## flynn337 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The “dumb” UNI-COM and TWIN-USB have significantly slower connection speeds (the UNI-COM takes 37 seconds to connect to the Automatic Transmission in our ’01 Eurovan whereas the HEX-COM takes 7 seconds), as well as slower sample rates while datalogging, and they lack compatibility with the “difficult” controllers.

Can you elaborate on the slower sample rates? I have a TWIN-USB and I would upgrade to a HEX-USB if I can get better sample rates. For example, expected sample rates for 1 block on TWIN vs HEX?
(thank you vortex for the forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now i have no reason to go to audiworld anymore...







)


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (flynn337)*


_Quote »_ Can you elaborate on the slower sample rates? I have a TWIN-USB and I would upgrade to a HEX-USB if I can get better sample rates. 

With your particular car, the difference isn't going to be much, maybe 10% because your ECU uses the older KW-1281 protocol. On ECU's that use the newer KWP-2000 protocol, the difference can be dramatic, we''ve seen as high as 34 (yes Thirty-Four) samples/second on some KWP-2000 ECU's with a fast PC. 
-Uwe-


----------



## upsyd0wn (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (Uwe)*

How long are you going to offer the upgrade to the HEX Com?
Thx,
Chris


----------



## flynn337 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
On ECU's that use the newer KWP-2000 protocol, the difference can be dramatic, we''ve seen as high as 34 (yes Thirty-Four) samples/second on some KWP-2000 ECU's with a fast PC.

anyone have a list of ECU's that use KWP-2000?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (upsyd0wn)*


_Quote »_ How long are you going to offer the upgrade to the HEX Com? 

I'm tempted to say "Forever" but that's a LONG time, so let's just say "indefinitely" or "for the forseeable future".
-Uwe-


----------



## flynn337 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_With your particular car, the difference isn't going to be much, maybe 10% because your ECU uses the older KW-1281 protocol. 

Thanks for the info Uwe! What kind of sample rates do you see with the HEX-USB on ECUs which use KW-1281? Anything over 4?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (flynn337)*

I've seen ~10 samples / second on KW-1281 with a HEX-COM -- but not on Bosch ECU's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Bosch ECU's have the KW-1281 protocol throttled. They refuse to send a new character more quickly than every 10 ms, no matter how fast the scan tool can accept them.







That means the effective throughput on these ECU's is less than 1 kbit/second! This sadly is you won't see more than 4 samples /sec from a Bosch ECU running KW-1281. 
-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

I have revised the first post in this thread to reflect our new KEY-COM and KEY-USB, which have replaced our UNI-COM and TWIN-USB models.
















The HEX-COM is *STILL* the best.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

How long is the HEX-USB cable?
Are there any issues with the HEX-USB compared to the Serial?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (bravocharlie)*

Our Interfaces are all about 6-ft long. All of the differences between Serial and USB are listed in this thread.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

Andy,
Okay, here we go. I am old VW mechanic, and now have my first H2O VW in many years, a 1999 New Beetle TDI. I anticipate doing my wrenching and diagnostics myself, along with all but the most heinous repairs. I intend on buying a used laptop with RS-232 ports to run this. Which VAG-Com is best for me, and why?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (mgwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgwerks* »_Andy,
Okay, here we go. I am old VW mechanic, and now have my first H2O VW in many years, a 1999 New Beetle TDI. I anticipate doing my wrenching and diagnostics myself, along with all but the most heinous repairs. I intend on buying a used laptop with RS-232 ports to run this. Which VAG-Com is best for me, and why?
Thanks,
Mark 

Either our KEY-COM or HEX-COM should work fine with your vehicle and PC. The HEX-COM offers the advantages of heavy-duty construction, instant connections, and the fastest possible sample rates. There are also some features in VAG-COM that are exclusive to the HEX Interfaces, like suggested coding for the Airbag controllers and "Turbo" high-speed datalogging mode for KWP-2000 Engine controllers. Check the sample rate (top left corner) for your Touareg's ECU in "Turbo" mode:


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

Hmm thats weird I am under the impression that the Key series also automatically determines the correct baud rate....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (Stonewall78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stonewall78* »_Hmm thats weird I am under the impression that the Key series also automatically determines the correct baud rate....
















Nope, please read the descriptions above and on our website.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

Why is the hex com better then then hex usb? Faster reading times? Apart from that they do the same job? BTw I am aware this is an old thread.


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

Hex com and Hex usbs are no longer in production. They were replaced by the hex com+ can and the hex usb + can. These interfaces can scan the can bus system in the newest cars. This Link should help it has some more info on the interface differences 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/interfaces.html


_Modified by Santos_V at 12:53 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_Why is the hex com better then then hex usb? Faster reading times? Apart from that they do the same job? BTw I am aware this is an old thread. 

Yep, ever so slightly faster. Really the choice between USB and Serial should come down to what port you have on your current PC and on PC's you foresee yourself having in the future.


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Ross-Tech VAG-COM Interface Comparison ([email protected])*

if one has the COM model for their use with their serial port and in the future, say, gets a new laptop that has no serial ports, would vag-com be compatible with a typical usb-serial adapter?


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.5

1.5 What if my Laptop doesn't have a Serial Port?
We offer our own USB Interfaces which use the USB port on your PC, rather than the Serial Port. We even offer USB Interface Upgrades for existing Ross-Tech customers. These interfaces work best with Windows XP. They can be used with Windows 98, ME, or 2000, but performance may be somewhat degraded by using an OS other than Windows XP and compatibility with "difficult" control modules may be reduced. Realistic hardware requirements for Windows XP and VAG-COM are a 500 MHZ CPU with at least 128 MB of RAM. Windows XP on a 1 GHz (or faster) PC is preferred.
If you want to use one of our RS-232 Serial interfaces on a PC that doesn't have a serial port, we recommend you buy this Quatech SSP-100 PCMCIA-Card. We don't sell them, but we've had excellent results with them. We've got installation and configuration notes here.
USB<->RS-232 converters are often unable to handle the baud rate and timing requirements that are demanded by many control modules using the VAG protocol. We have had very poor results with most available USB<->RS-232 converters, therefore USB<->RS232 converters are "Not Supported." Please do not ask us for technical assistance if you are using one of these converters.


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: (Santos_V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santos_V* »_USB<->RS-232 converters are often unable to handle the baud rate and timing requirements that are demanded by many control modules using the VAG protocol. We have had very poor results with most available USB<->RS-232 converters, therefore USB<->RS232 converters are "Not Supported." Please do not ask us for technical assistance if you are using one of these converters.

there it is. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (taurus)*

That's also in the first post in this thread.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (shawny0123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawny0123* »_sorry if this is a stupid question but I am trying to figure out all this new software comming out like the GIAC Mobile Tuner that say you can use a Vag-Com cable in order to run those. Would the Hex-Com work or does it need to be the Uni-Com in order to access those features?

I know that this is quite a bit after the fact, but I just had my ECU flashed with the GIAC software and downloaded their app to switch between programs. I didn't have any problems using my HEX-USB cable, so there is not a problem using this with the newer interfaces. there is also an option in their flashloader software now for a com connection or usb.


_Modified by JettaGetUpandGo at 3:33 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## 305south (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need to purchase VAG-COM as I am having an issue with my 01 1.8T Beetle. I also have an 07 B6 2.0T Passat and from looking at the products on the site see that a KEY-USB interface would take care of both cars but I may be replacing the Beetle in the near future with an 08 GTI or GLI. Would I need to purchase a HEX-USB+CAN so that I would be able to accomodate all vehicles in the future?


_Modified by 305south at 10:23 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (305south)*

Not sure how you figured the KEY-USB would cover both, but here's exactly what you want to know...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
New Beetle (1C/1Y/9C) works with KEY-USB and HEX-USB+CAN.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Passat (3C) works with Micro-CAN and HEX-USB+CAN.
Now to finally answer the question - the only one that works with both is the HEX-USB+CAN, which will also cover your future GTI/GLI.


----------



## fastnetmail2 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Can I use both the Key-Com and Hex-COM-CAN for my 2001 v6 Jetta? I just want to be able to test the SAI fan, kombi valve solenoid, and SAI Pump Solenoid. 
Yes, I have the generic P0411 
Will I be able to use the Key-com and Hex-com-can for my toyota 2009 car or is vag-com only for vw cars? yes, I've read that the vag-com is an emulator for vw's factory diagnostic machine, but will it still be able to give generic codes to a toyota or honda?
Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

The Key-com and HEX+CAN will work on the jetta. The HEX+CAN may work with the 2009 Toyota (only under generic obd-iI). As of 2008 CAN is required in all cars. Ross-Tech does not support the use of the Generic OBD-II function on non VAG cars.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## SFCL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm new to the vag-com.Whats is the difference between your product and the ones selling on e-bay?What extras do I get buying from you?I'm just trying to understand the diff in function/price.I own an 08 R32.Thanks for the help


----------



## mcowger (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (SFCL)*

The ebay ones onyl work with REALLY old versions of the software, and even then you haven't paid for your software license.
For your 08 you will likely NEED the latest software, and therefore only have the option to buy a real one (which you should do anyways).


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (mcowger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcowger* »_The ebay ones onyl work with REALLY old versions of the software, and even then you haven't paid for your software license.
For your 08 you will likely NEED the latest software, and therefore only have the option to buy a real one (which you should do anyways).

Correction:
The E-Bay (Flea-Bay) Cables DO NOT WORK!


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

Tim Birney said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *mcowger* »_The ebay ones onyl work with REALLY old versions of the software, and even then you haven't paid for your software license.
> For your 08 you will likely NEED the latest software, and therefore only have the option to buy a real one (which you should do anyways).
> 
> Correction:
> The E-Bay (Flea-Bay) Cables DO NOT WORK!


Correction, they do work just not well. 

I purchased one of those interfaces from eBay and while it does get the job done it has one major problem. You have to purchase a VAG-COM activation which is $99. If whatever computer it is on dies, gets stole, run over, whatever; you have to buy a new activation. I have this exact problem right now as my old laptop just plain crashed and i had to replace the hard drive loosing the VAG-COM activation. Ross-Tech will not give you a new activation like Microsoft will when you have to re-install Office or Windows. They say "too bad, should have purchased an official dongle, move along".

I am now looking at getting an official dongle. 

The lesson here is if you go the cheap route, backup whatever computer that software is activated on so if it dies or crashes you can restore it from a backup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

MrBurritoMan said:


> Correction, they do work just not well.
> 
> I purchased one of those interfaces from eBay and while it does get the job done it has one major problem. You have to purchase a VAG-COM activation which is $99. If whatever computer it is on dies, gets stole, run over, whatever; you have to buy a new activation. I have this exact problem right now as my old laptop just plain crashed and i had to replace the hard drive loosing the VAG-COM activation. Ross-Tech will not give you a new activation like Microsoft will when you have to re-install Office or Windows. They say "too bad, should have purchased an official dongle, move along".
> 
> ...


Correction:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCDSLiteReg.html

"We understand that PCs sometimes fail in a manner where it is not economically feasible to repair them. Hence we will allow ONE change of PCs per license. Use it wisely; there will be no exceptions. For example, we do not recommend registering VCDS-Lite on a PC which you do not own."


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Correction:
> 
> http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCDSLiteReg.html
> 
> "We understand that PCs sometimes fail in a manner where it is not economically feasible to repair them. Hence we will allow ONE change of PCs per license. Use it wisely; there will be no exceptions. For example, we do not recommend registering VCDS-Lite on a PC which you do not own."


Ok....looks like i will be calling you guys back. I tried to call and do this a year ago and the guy that i spoke with would not budge. Is this a recent development?

Would be nice so i don't have to mooch off of my friend with an official interface.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

No need to call (in fact, can't be done over the phone) so just fill out this form and include a note explaining your situation:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vca/Lite-form.php

We'll make a determination based on your activation history in the past. We offer upgrades as well:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/IntUp.html


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

I called and they looked at my records. I used my last activation in 2008. I decided to pick up a new HEX-USB+CAN interface on the upgrade plan. Looking forward to using it and being able to muck with my ECU again!


----------



## ArnorV (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a simple question, I'm want to do simple vag-com changes like turning off headlight jets, lighting etc. Will the dealership do those changes for me or even let me loose with the software? Or do I have to buy the gear myself?


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

ArnorV said:


> I have a simple question, I'm want to do simple vag-com changes like turning off headlight jets, lighting etc. Will the dealership do those changes for me or even let me loose with the software? Or do I have to buy the gear myself?



If you own the car, why not own the proper tool to change the preferences.
If you ever need it for diagnostic work, you're all set. I don't think 350.00 is very much to have such a tool at hand, that will most likely pay for itself over time :thumbup:


----------



## ArnorV (Sep 12, 2010)

DrDiesel1 said:


> If you own the car, why not own the proper tool to change the preferences.
> If you ever need it for diagnostic work, you're all set. I don't think 350.00 is very much to have such a tool at hand, that will most likely pay for itself over time :thumbup:


350 is a little steep for me, would the micro-can not be sufficient for a mkv gti and for that type of work? + I would have to pay international shipping + tolls and taxes and that is quick to add up.


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

Check this list out to see what interfaces work with your car:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/applications/golfjetta.html

As far as the cost, if you plan on owning your car for a while these tools are incredibly valuable. Plus if you know what you are doing well enough you can charge other local VW/Audi owners to diagnose their vehicles.

In reality no dealership will ever let you work on your own car with their tools.


----------



## nosborn94 (Feb 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> All of our Interfaces as of January 26, 2004 have built-in software Activation, so you can use all of VAG-COM’s features right away, and can have fully-registered VAG-COM on as many different PC’s as you’d like.


Does this mean that all you need to do is buy the cable and you can have full acces to the VCDS program?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No, it means that you buy a package. Specifically you buy a software license which is tied to the interface hardware, due to that dongle mechanism you do not need to bother with any activation codes as that is done automatically by VCDS in the background.


----------



## MrBurritoMan (Feb 7, 2006)

nosborn94 said:


> Does this mean that all you need to do is buy the cable and you can have full acces to the VCDS program?


you need to make sure that you buy not only a official interface but a new enough one that supports this. 

After that, yes all you will need to get is the interface and you will never have to deal with VCDS activation again.


----------



## nosborn94 (Feb 7, 2010)

MrBurritoMan said:


> you need to make sure that you buy not only a official interface but a new enough one that supports this.
> 
> After that, yes all you will need to get is the interface and you will never have to deal with VCDS activation again.


This is what I mean. In otherwords, if I bought a used official Ross Tech interface off someone that didn't need it anymore, it would have the activation already stored on the interface itself so I wouldn't have to purchase a license


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please see our FAQ:

http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#3.10


----------



## nosborn94 (Feb 7, 2010)

Theresias said:


> Please see our FAQ:
> 
> http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#3.10


thank you


----------



## MyDaisy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Which Ross-tech interface would be best?*

My 05 NB 1.8T has a 1Y in the VIN. I know that both HEX USB CAN will work and the KII USB will work and the HEX CAN may be faster. The KII is $100 cheaper. Will it do absolutely everything the HEX CAN will do? I don't mind paying for a great tool, but $100 bucks will fix some of the constant "bugs" on this 50k mile money hog. Thanks in advance.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sorry if I'm overlooking this, but I'm in a huge hurry (about to head to the stealership) and just wanted to get this on the boards ASAP.

I now own a 2002 Jetta TDI (ALH) and a 2010 Golf TDI (CJAA/CBEA?)

I had a VCDS Micro-CAN USB cable that I used on my 2010 for a while, but swapped it for a VCDS HEX-USB (Intelligent Dual-K, VAG/ISO Interface, Rev. A) thinking this would cover BOTH cars. The HEX-USB cable works just fine in the 02 Jetta, but I cannot get it to communicate with my newer Golf. 

I hope I'm simply overlooking a setting in the software, as I'm getting a green light on the dongle, and from everything I've seen on the Ross-Tech site/forums, the HEX-USB cable is supposed to be the one cable to rule them all! 

Any help is greatly appreciated - TY


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

No, you need a HEX-USB+CAN for both cars:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-usb+can.html

The HEX-USB is an older non-CAN interface that works with the same vehicles as the current KII-USB:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/old-interfaces/discontinued_interfaces.html


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

D'oh! 

Thanks so much for the clarification. I should have done more research on the COM+HEX+CAN-USB+VAG=R2D2 thing before buying :banghead:


----------

